
Apple will reduce international prices for future iPhones - jmsflknr
https://thenextweb.com/plugged/2019/01/30/apple-will-reduce-international-prices-for-future-iphones/
======
Synaesthesia
The cost of a new iPhone or iPad has grown out of proportion in South Africa.
Used be able to get a new iPhone for R11000-20000 now it’s more like R20-30000

